# ISDN - Open Networks NT1 Plus II USB/Serial

## Aurix

Hey all...

I've got an Open Networks NT1 Plus II and am keen to get it setup and running on Linux...  Preferably via USB.. (serial limits the connection when running at 128kbps).

http://www.opennw.com/support/telstra_nt1_plus_II/nt1plusII.htm has product information... 

I'm wondering how/what I should be emerging to get ISDN going, or at least recognising it =\

Thanks in Advance...

----------

## Aurix

I re-compiled my kernel and included the acm module.

It appears Linux can talk to the NT1 fine now, using /dev/usb/acm/0.

However, still haven't got it talking properly yet...

I've noticed that when I run /usr/sbin/pppd, I get no output... This is strange, because my Redhat box gives a bit of garble...  So I'm figuring that once I'm connected with the chatscript to dial, pppd is doing nothing....

Does anyone have any ideas?

----------

